# ford 4000 front spindles update



## sieg (Oct 8, 2012)

well I installed the new right front spindle drove it all over for a week then picked up half a bucket of gravel turned right and broke the new spindle. this time the upper shaft snapped at the elbow. I rebuilt all bearing and seals. spindle was chinese. could my steering be out of adjustment and be causing this. I have had this tractor over a year and loaded plenty of dirt and gravel before with no problems. I inspected left spindle it looks fine. I am at a loss. checking on warranty on spindle today then ordering parts any help would be great thanks


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

You would think the Chinese could match Ford's metallurgy standards that are 50+ years old. If you cannot get a warranty replacement, I would try to find one manufactured in the US. Probably at your CNH dealer ($$$$).

You do have truck tires on the front end, and probably have the rims reversed to keep the tires from rubbing. Lots of guys do this with loaders, but it is a higher stress situation.


----------



## sieg (Oct 8, 2012)

here is a pic opinions??


----------



## sieg (Oct 8, 2012)

tractor express warrantied the part got it yesterday this one says made in USA. maybe my comment of chinese junk was taken seriously


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Dang I'd hate to have that happen roading on a 2 lane highway and meet another vehicle at that time. Glad you found some good safe parts.


----------



## sieg (Oct 8, 2012)

stickerpicker said:


> Dang I'd hate to have that happen roading on a 2 lane highway and meet another vehicle at that time. Glad you found some good safe parts.


I had drove it 40 minutes on back roads right before it happened it felt fine


----------

